
End of the company-issued computer - Libertatea
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/end-of-the-company-issued-computer-2013-08-30
======
austinz
This is dumb.

\- I don't want to mix work and personal stuff on the same machine. Too much
could go wrong in terms of liability (network security, personal vs corporate
IP). And if I don't use my personal machine, then I'm shelling out another
$1000-$2000 to get another laptop and software for work (possibly more for a
desktop, depending on the use case).

\- If your company is so blinkered that it can't be bothered to provide its
employees with the bare minimum equipment and tools they need to be
productive, then they can go eff themselves. A developer costs a company
hundreds of thousands of dollars a year in salary and benefits, and even a
good workstation setup is probably much less than $5000 every couple of years.

